# 2011 Sienna



## braver (Jun 27, 2001)

I was thinking hard between the 2011 Sienna AWD and the Routan. In the end I got the Routan SEL with leather, sunroof, etc., and love it. The cons against Sienna were it's sofa-like drive, imprecise changing steering assist, requiring several adjustments to get on course, etc. Still AWD seems a big draw, and the 2011 Toyota Sienna looks almost as sporty as the Routan -- although not as good still. What are some other reasons folks preferred the Routan to the Sienna? The Odyssey is so much boxier that I don't consider it here -- although it's fun chasing them on the highway. Here in New England I only saw one other Routan so far, while Sienna AWD is quite common, as the Odyssey and other Siennas. Forming a caravan with them suddenly makes me think, here's a whole new life I used to pass in my VR6 Jetta without noticing! And they often have those big Thule boxes on top, as if it's not enough space inside.


----------



## redzone98 (Jun 10, 2004)

*Re: 2011 Sienna (braver)*

the Routan is quite capable in the snow. we had over 30 inches of snow in the last month, and we never had an issue... you dont NEED AWD...


----------



## vr62a4 (Apr 19, 2003)

AWD offers peace of mind just like snow tires do. 
I'm with Redzone, the Routan's quite capable. I live in a snowy region as well however we haven't had much snow this year, thank god!!. With a good set of winter tires you're golden. Besides, AWD doesn't make you invincible.







this from a guy who's owned an A4 quattro








We got Continental Extreme Winter Contacts on the Routan.....very good premium winter tires.


----------



## early74B (Feb 18, 2009)

*Re: (vr62a4) Newer Odyssey coming out as well*

Although it's not enough for me to switch, the 2011 Sienna has those 2nd row 'airline' like reclining seats (tried them out this past weekend at Chicago Auto Show) and would be quite comfortable on long trips. Also, Honda had a thinly disguised next gen Odyssey -- it's lower, windshield is more raked back, not so boxy looking all for better mileage. The interior is still being developed but I'd say the exterior is an improvement. I bought my Routan really as it was and I think still is the best value, all seats (except rear bench which isn't used much) are real comfortable and it has the cargo room I was looking for as well as a nice ride (for a minivan). The 4.0L tracks well on the highway and gets decent mileage on trips for something this big. As far as winter -- agree with others, we had 12" of snow the other day and no issues even with the stock tires. The higher ride height also helps with seeing what traffic is doing well before trouble starts!


----------



## redzone98 (Jun 10, 2004)

*Re: (vr62a4) Newer Odyssey coming out as well (early74B)*


_Quote, originally posted by *early74B* »_ the 2011 Sienna has those 2nd row 'airline' like reclining seats 

completely useless when you have 2 child seats in the 2nd row... its like having a 30Gig Media HD on-board, when you only listen to the same CD over and over and over


----------



## early74B (Feb 18, 2009)

*Re: (redzone98)*

quite true .. but then again our 'kids' are 21 and 24 now, we haven't had to use car seats since the late 80's / early '90's. One of the other segments for minivans is actually empty nesters so I'm assuming that's Toyota's target but then again when/if we get grand children car seats may be something important once more. With cars lasting as long as they do, it's hard to buy something for all that time; for instance in '98 when we had a New Beetle, the back seat was fine for a 10 and 13 year old kid ... not so when they're both 6' or taller!


----------



## ben55124 (Apr 29, 2009)

*Re: 2011 Sienna (braver)*

Routan's FWD and stock tires have held up well to this Chicago winter.
AWD adds expense to initial purchase, mileage, and maintenance.
Most weather related accidents are caused by not being able to stop -- something AWD won't help you with. AWD does offer a false sense of security, evident by the SUVs in interstate ditches after snow storms.

If you have young kids in child seats, see if the Sienna's fancy 2nd row seats offer easier access to the 3rd row. Routan's 3rd row is not good for child seats.


----------



## braver (Jun 27, 2001)

We still have our son's carseat in the third row. Have to tilt the second row to get there, but mom can be next to the baby in the second row, heated captain's seat. I don't think sliding would make it much easier than tilting.


----------



## redzone98 (Jun 10, 2004)

*Re: (early74B)*

i hope to get 7-8 years out of the routan, by then, ill be ready for my mid life crisis car !!!


----------



## blizno (Dec 11, 2009)

The new Sienna is nice! I saw it at the LA Auto Show in December. It was not available yet so we went w/ the Routan. Anyway, that split screen rear entertainment system could get annoying. Talk about developing ADHD!! The same screen shares two images. No thanks!! I lke my dual screen RES!!


----------



## sworksguy (Apr 25, 2002)

*Re: 2011 Sienna (braver)*

Looked at the Routan, really WANTED to like it. I just can't drive a Chrysler, no matter how much 'brand specifc' changes have been made. The heart of that van comes from a dying empire; that's all I see.
bought the 2010 Sienna last July. No regrets. No unintended acceleration. No stuck floor mats.
I'll hold out hope that a Sharan comes this way, or, if miracles happen, they resurrect the microbus concept and forge ahead.


----------



## troop94 (Jul 13, 2009)

*Re: 2011 Sienna (sworksguy)*

"Looked at the Routan, really WANTED to like it. I just can't drive a Chrysler"
At least Chrysler has some edge to it -- that is, all its Hemi-powered models. It's blandastic Toyotas that I can't stand to drive.
I like pre-1992 Toyotas, when they were still sized and shaped for the Japanese market. You were getting something unique and quirky. I loved the 1980s Toyota Van -- especially the high-rider 4x4 version. And imagine that Toyota had the guts to simply call it "Van" in this market. There's a purity and innocence there that is missing from today's market. The MBA's run things today -- no longer the engineers.
The Sienna may be a competent vehicle -- but they are now so mainstream and sensible shoes that I can't stand them. Same for the Odyssey.


----------



## shlehter (Sep 27, 2009)

*Re: 2011 Sienna (sworksguy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sworksguy* »_
bought the 2010 Sienna last July. No regrets. No unintended acceleration. No stuck floor mats.
.


I should've done that


----------



## Row1Rich (Sep 11, 2001)

*Re: 2011 Sienna (shlehter)*


_Quote, originally posted by *shlehter* »_

I should've done that

You didn't find that cricket yet?


----------



## sworksguy (Apr 25, 2002)

*Re: 2011 Sienna (troop94)*


_Quote, originally posted by *troop94* »_
The Sienna may be a competent vehicle -- but they are now so mainstream and sensible shoes that I can't stand them. Same for the Odyssey.


I hear that; had an 04 Quest SE before the Sienna; it was edgy. We loved it, but, for resale, went with the Sienna. We're out of this thing as soon as the kids don't need it anymore, and we want the highest residual we can get.


----------



## blizno (Dec 11, 2009)

*Re: 2011 Sienna (troop94)*


_Quote, originally posted by *troop94* »_"Looked at the Routan, really WANTED to like it. I just can't drive a Chrysler"
At least Chrysler has some edge to it -- that is, all its Hemi-powered models. It's blandastic Toyotas that I can't stand to drive.
I like pre-1992 Toyotas, when they were still sized and shaped for the Japanese market. You were getting something unique and quirky. I loved the 1980s Toyota Van -- especially the high-rider 4x4 version. And imagine that Toyota had the guts to simply call it "Van" in this market. There's a purity and innocence there that is missing from today's market. The MBA's run things today -- no longer the engineers.
The Sienna may be a competent vehicle -- but they are now so mainstream and sensible shoes that I can't stand them. Same for the Odyssey.


Bland? Think this bland? This is our other vehicle in the stable. I guess a bland Toyota... LOL!


----------

